# Karen has arrived and she has an announcement...



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

"Um, who are you here for?"

To which the appropriate response is to hit cancel and announce 
"I'm here for someone who doesn't ask stupid questions." 😁


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

4848 said:


> "Um, who are you here for?"
> 
> To which the appropriate response is to hit cancel and announce
> "I'm here for someone who doesn't ask stupid questions." 😁


You should have said "A. Karen" 😆


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

4848 said:


> "Um, who are you here for?"
> 
> To which the appropriate response is to hit cancel and announce
> "I'm here for someone who doesn't ask stupid questions." 😁


That's stupid. Here's how I handle this (instead of arguing)...

PAX: Who are you here for?

ME: Karen. What's your driver's name on the app?

PAX: Theodore

Me: Hop in, lets go.

Simple and doesn't cause confrontation. And also covers the issue that YOU need to verify the PAX. It doesn't hurt a thing if you say their name first, you just need them to say yours also. The sequence is unimportant. Both parties verified, let's go

Everyone wants to fight with their PAX - THIS DOES NOT MAKE MONEY


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> That's stupid. Here's how I handle this (instead of arguing)...
> 
> PAX: Who are you here for?
> 
> ...


PAX: Who are you here for?

ME: What's your driver's name on the app?

PAX: Theodore

Me: That's me. Hop in, lets go.

There fixed that for you. 😁


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> PAX: Who are you here for?
> 
> ME: What's your driver's name on the app?
> 
> ...


Your example, offers no safety and verification for the passenger, you could be any driver with any name and whatever the passenger says you can say yes that's me, another Uber clown at work Move Along nothing to see here


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Your example, offers no safety and verification for the passenger, you could be any driver with any name and whatever the passenger says you can say yes that's me, another Uber clown at work Move Along nothing to see here


Wrong, they can see if the car/plate matches.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hmm, a white Honda civic pulled up right where and when I was told one would be because I requested it....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I always find it funny when it's at a house in the middle of a neighborhood.

Like, I'd have to be the absolute luckiest serial killer in the world to randomly pick a house where someone is imminently expecting a ride from the same make and model car just hoping someone would get in.

Sometimes pax ask "what's your name?" When they're already in the car and I laugh and tell them "it's too late!"


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Let me run through a couple of scenarios where there's no actual verification taking place just passenger and Driver talking and accomplishing nothing,

Driver name Joe, passenger name Mary

Scenario 1:
Driver, are you Mary 
Passenger, yes I am Mary

Scenario 2:
Passenger, are you Joe
Driver, yes I am Joe

Scenario 3:
Passenger, are here for Mary 
Driver, yes I am here for Mary

Scenario 4:
Passenger and driver in no particular order both ask for a verification of others name in the app,

Scenario 1, 2 and 3 are verifying absolutely nothing.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Let me run through a couple of scenarios where there's no actual verification taking place just passenger and Driver talking and accomplishing nothing,
> 
> Driver name Joe, passenger name Mary
> 
> ...


Sure, in your fictional scenario where the pax doesn't look at the car at all.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Wrong, they can see if the car/plate matches.


You said nothing about a plate verification, and even if you did, how does that verify thats6 your customer is only verifies you, unless you actually look at their app and see your own license plate.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Sure, in your fictional scenario where the pax doesn't look at the car at all.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You said nothing about a plate verification, and even if you did, how does that verify thats6 your customer is only verifies you, unless you actually look at their app and see your own license plate.


I have no problem asking THEIR name.

This thread is about pax demanding we say their name.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Drive for a real car service, a limo service, be assigned to pick up at a place of business, for a lady named mary, have a lady walk up to your car and she simply says who are you here for, and you say mary, and she says I'm mary gets in, transport the wrong person for a real service like that, see how long you have your job which is a real job like I said most here download the app and think your experts on transportation, and You Don't Know Jack sh..t.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Your scenario also assumes there isn't a PIN required to start the trip.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Drive for a real car service, a limo service, be assigned to pick up at a place of business, for a lady named mary, have a lady walk up to your car and she simply says who are you here for, and you say mary, and she says I'm mary gets in, transport the wrong person for a real service like that, see how long you have your job which is a real job like I said most here download the app and you think your experts on transportation, and You Don't Know Jack sh..t.


Again, you've warped the specific complaint of OP in this thread.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Your scenario also assumes there isn't a PIN required to start the trip.


Yes a pen verification is an actual real verification, how many trips do you get that requires a PIN, do tell.

But there is one major issue with that PIN verification as far as the customers concerned, everyone who's giving me the pin is already sitting in my backseat, so if I was an ax murderer, it's already too late for them.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Yes a pen verification is an actual real verification, how many trips do you get that requires a PIN, do tell.
> 
> But there is one major issue with that PIN verification as far as the customers concerned, everyone who's giving me the pin is already sitting in my backseat, so if I was an ax murderer, it's already too late for them.


Only if you tell me how often a pax gets in your car without looking at the car first.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Only if you tell me how often a pax gets in your car without looking at the car first.


I drive a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid Reserve 2017, most passengers don't even know what the hell a MKZ even looks like, but they still get in, and I know most don't know what it looks like because that's one of the comments of my car that they've never seen one.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> That's stupid. Here's how I handle this (instead of arguing)...
> 
> PAX: Who are you here for?
> 
> ...


My error reading your response, you did do it correctly, that is the way it should be done especially in a crowded situation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

4848 said:


> "Um, who are you here for?"
> 
> To which the appropriate response is to hit cancel and announce
> "I'm here for someone who doesn't ask stupid questions." 😁


you have 4 minutes to look at the licence plate and get in the car,,,


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you have 4 minutes to look at the licence plate and get in the car,,,


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually sometimes find out whether annoying, to step in front of my car or step behind my car spend 10 or 15 seconds verifying the license plate and then in the car, instead of just coming to my window that's window already rolled down and asking for my name and I say or ask for their name.

And why did I find it annoying, because I had temporary plates for 4 weeks, temporary plates don't match the app plate at least for my car it didn't, so it created more issues, for some I had to actually peel off the registration off the window and the plate registration number matches the app number.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hmm, a white Honda civic pulled up right where and when I was told one would be because I requested it....


Does said white Honda Civic have working A.C.?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

First thing they taught us at the cab company.

"What's your name sir?"

Not

"Are you joe"

I had one this week.

Waldorf Astoria.
Joe party of 2,
5:15 am
To airport


So there I am at the Waldorf at 5:08.

Dude walks out

"Are you here to pick up Sanjeep Deshpande?"

"uhh.. no.. It might be under your someone else in your party"

"Joe?"

Someone had a few brain cells when Joe used his name when he booked the ride.

There you go sir, let me help with your luggage. A white guy comes out and I take them from the conference.


Had another one..

Cher Party of 4

A guy comes out and says I'm here to pick his family up and gives the last name.

"Could a women have booked it by chance?

"My wife Cheryl did book it"

"I'm here for you guys then"



Then I had a god awful blown Starbucks spelling type garbage come to my computer working for the "pros"

Eiyesikh


My brain could not figure that out for the life me how that's supposed to sound.

A guy walks out and tells me "you're here to pick me up I think"

"Uh.. I don't want to butcher your name.."

"Isaac"





20 minutes later 
Qacha Bin Sumar Al Jabin 

Guy comes out wearing a Kafiya and he has his family.

"Good morning sir, name on the call?"

He gives me his name and I'm loading his luggage.

Isaac turns into 
Eyesikh

And Qacha Bin Sumar Al Jabin gets a flawless spelling.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Conversations like this dont matter anymore. Its like rearranging deck chairs on the Titanic.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I really don't get an understand some of the drivers here on this site, you seem to enjoy being confrontational with passengers, creating drama where no drama exists, instead of learning how to do things the right way, then the very same drivers turn around and complain about no tips, why would a passenger give you a tip if they're going to get pushed back from you right from the very start, you know I did drive taxi for 12 years, there was no government mandate saying that passengers have to give us tips, and most of them did not tip, and I do not consider an $18 fare handing me a 20 and saying keep the change a tip in my opinion it was just a slap in the face almost worse than just getting the exact change, kind of like leaving a waitress a dollar at a restaurant.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I really don't get an understand some of the drivers here on this site, you seem to enjoy being confrontational with passengers, creating drama where no drama exists, instead of learning how to do things the right way, then the very same drivers turn around and complain about no tips, why would a passenger give you a tip if they're going to get pushed back from you right from the very start, you know I did drive taxi for 12 years, there was no government mandate saying that passengers have to give us tips, and most of them did not tip, and I do not consider an $18 fare handing me a 20 and saying keep the change a tip in my opinion it was just a slap in the face almost worse than just getting the exact change, kind of like leaving a waitress a dollar at a restaurant.


$2.00 on $18.00 is in fact over 11%.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $2.00 on $18.00 is in fact over 11%.


If you were driving a Ford Crown victoria, that gets about 16 to 18 miles per gallon and the car cost you $500 per week, when the gas even when I was driving was $4 Plus and you're taking a passenger 6 to 7 miles down the busy street of Magnolia Avenue in Riverside on a busy day you wouldn't consider around $2 a tip, you would be pissed, happy ubering.

And in a city like Riverside California on a weekday, you may be waiting a half hour to 2 hours for a trip, it's not New York or chicago, nobody's flagging you down on the street.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> If you were driving a Ford Crown victoria, that gets about 16 to 18 miles per gallon and the car cost you $500 per week, when the gas even when I was driving was $4 Plus and you're taking a passenger 6 to 7 miles down the busy street of Magnolia Avenue in Riverside on a busy day you wouldn't consider around $2 a tip, you would be pissed, happy ubering.
> 
> And in a city like Riverside California on a weekday, you may be waiting a half hour to 2 hours for a trip, it's not New York or chicago, nobody's flagging you down on the street.


1. As recently as this July I paid $150 per 24 hours on a taxi, $880 is the weekly rate.
2. What are you doing working if you're only getting one trip every 30-120 minutes?
3. It's a miracle when you get tip from most non tourists, basically any weekday business is a miracle to get a tip.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> My error reading your response, you did do it correctly, that is the way it should be done especially in a crowded situation.


No worries.

This can be done in any order the key is both parties verify the other.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 1. As recently as this July I paid $150 per 24 hours on a taxi, $880 is the weekly rate.
> 2. What are you doing working if you're only getting one trip every 30-120 minutes?
> 3. It's a miracle when you get tip from most non tourists, basically any weekday business is a miracle to get a tip.


Most of the business weekdays were account calls, but it was not consistent some week you had none, some weeks you only had two or three days worth, most of the bread and butter money was Friday and Saturday night, and if you weren't liked by your dispatcher, and you had no personals you were Sol you weren't going to last very long.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Wrong, they can see if the car/plate matches.


And if our picture matches!

Plate and Picture should match, so they know it is us but we have no clue if Ken, Chad or Karen are the person we are getting!


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I always respond with "if I tell you your name, will you tell me mine?" Never any problems. Pax enters the car with the same attitude they had when I pulled up, and I get to do the ride and get paid.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Most pax are stupid and often can't tell one make of car from another, and verifying license plates, who the heck you think these people are, MENSA candidates?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm just saying, yes, verify your pax, of course, but let the pax also verify you. In any order. No one makes any money by pissing off PAX. Even if PAX is wrong. That's all I have to say about that. #ForrestGump


----------



## dwayne brisbon (Jul 12, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> That's stupid. Here's how I handle this (instead of arguing)...
> 
> PAX: Who are you here for?
> 
> ...


Simple strategy not hard to enforce, where’s the hospitality at?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I drive a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid Reserve 2017, most passengers don't even know what the hell a MKZ even looks like, but they still get in, and I know most don't know what it looks like because that's one of the comments of my car that they've never seen one.


Do you drive Lux and/Lux Blk


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> Do you drive Lux and/Lux Blk


I wish, it don't qualify, I am uber x, Uber comfort and Uber green.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Your example, offers no safety and verification for the passenger, you could be any driver with any name and whatever the passenger says you can say yes that's me, another Uber clown at work Move Along nothing to see here


"These are not the droids we're looking for" 😆


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> "These are not the droids we're looking for" 😆







May the force be with you,

But I never understood in Star wars, was that the force was something that people had and it had to be trained to fully use it but they made it obvious with Anakin Skywalker that there were people who showed they had the force even though they had no training but they never came across anyone in Star Wars that had some abilities but they weren't Jedi that made no sense at all.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Drive for a real car service, a limo service, be assigned to pick up at a place of business, for a lady named mary, have a lady walk up to your car and she simply says who are you here for, and you say mary, and she says I'm mary gets in, transport the wrong person for a real service like that, see how long you have your job which is a real job like I said most here download the app and think your experts on transportation, and You Don't Know Jack sh..t.


Perfect...Mary, we are going to Zanesville Ohio. What day you.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be moved to News, this is worth a topic all to its own.😄


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Should be moved to News, this is worth a topic all to its own.😄


Yes this needs its own post, and in my opinion this stuff is partially Uber's fault, it should be a pop-up to the customer they clearly says, "ask driver their name, if driver does not reply with name shown in app it's not your driver, please contact Uber if there's any issues"
I don't think there's an Uber customer training video.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> May the force be with you,
> 
> But I never understood in Star wars, was that the force was something that people had and it had to be trained to fully use it but they made it obvious with Anakin Skywalker that there were people who showed they had the force even though they had no training but they never came across anyone in Star Wars that had some abilities but they weren't Jedi that made no sense at all.


Midi-chlorians were microscopic, intelligent life forms that originated from the foundation of life in the center of the galaxy, and ultimately resided within the cells of all living organisms, thereby forming a symbiotic relationship with their hosts. The Force spoke through the midi-chlorians, allowing certain beings to use the Force if they were sensitive enough to its powers. In order to gauge an individual's potential in the Force, blood tests were used to estimate the number of midi-chlorians within the subject's cells. Anakin Skywalker, the Chosen One, possessed the highest known count in galactic history—over twenty-thousand midi-chlorians—surpassing the potential of Grand Master Yoda and all Jedi.



https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Midi-chlorian


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Midi-chlorians were microscopic, intelligent life forms that originated from the foundation of life in the center of the galaxy, and ultimately resided within the cells of all living organisms, thereby forming a symbiotic relationship with their hosts. The Force spoke through the midi-chlorians, allowing certain beings to use the Force if they were sensitive enough to its powers. In order to gauge an individual's potential in the Force, blood tests were used to estimate the number of midi-chlorians within the subject's cells. Anakin Skywalker, the Chosen One, possessed the highest known count in galactic history—over twenty-thousand midi-chlorians—surpassing the potential of Grand Master Yoda and all Jedi.
> 
> 
> 
> https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Midi-chlorian


I know that, and that's what I'm saying why were there no other groups of individuals that weren't as powerful as jedi, but would have been a force among themselves to be reckoned with, no individuals like that were ever shown in Star wars, and they must have obviously existed.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yes a pen verification is an actual real verification, how many trips do you get that requires a PIN, do tell.
> 
> But there is one major issue with that PIN verification as far as the customers concerned, everyone who's giving me the pin is already sitting in my backseat, so if I was an ax murderer, it's already too late for them.


pin does not verify driver. Any driver could say the pin worked. At best it prevents the wrong pax from stealing the ride.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> Does said white Honda Civic have working A.C.?


Idk, does the license plate say "SUQAD1K"? 

If so, then it has a Thermidor in the window.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

This is a legit complaint about stupid Uber PAX, but Karen mod had to move thread to the News section. 
Thanks, Karen


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hmm, a white Honda civic pulled up right where and when I was told one would be because I requested it....


Followed by "let me verify the plate number and see if the driver looks like his picture…"


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I know that, and that's what I'm saying why were there no other groups of individuals that weren't as powerful as jedi, but would have been a force among themselves to be reckoned with, no individuals like that were ever shown in Star wars, and they must have obviously existed.


Sort of like a large group of lessor powerful control over the Force individuals so that if they acted collectively could possibly defeat the strongest Jedi?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

4848 said:


> This is a legit complaint about stupid Uber PAX, but Karen mod had to move thread to the News section.
> Thanks, Karen


Was supposed to move that post to News to start a new thread, not this whole thread. Oops my bad request sorry. 😞

Beware of what one asks for says the Evil Genie.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Sort of like a large group of lessor powerful control over the Force individuals so that if they acted collectively could possibly defeat the strongest Jedi?


Yes, kind of like which is the whole point of the justice league, I don't know if you know much about comic book heroes, but there are super villains way more powerful than Superman but collectively of the justice League could hopefully defeat one of them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Personally, I never give out my passenger's name. The doors are locked, they approach my vehicle and I ask for the name on the account. I think this stems from back in the day when there would be crazy surges. when prices are high and someone doesn't want to pay, of course they are going to say they are whose ever name I provide and proceed to hop in. As far as passengers identifying us, I always tell them check the plate number.

The whole PIN number thing is absolutely pointless with the way it is set up in my opinion. It's supposed to prevent people from getting into the wrong Uber but we don't know if a PIN is required until we start the trip and we don't start the trip until they're in the car. Sooo . . .


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> The whole PIN number thing is absolutely pointless with the way it is set up in my opinion. It's supposed to prevent people from getting into the wrong Uber but we don't know if a PIN is required until we start the trip and we don't start the trip until they're in the car. Sooo . . .


I think the object of the pin is to prevent other customers from stealing the Uber ride.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I think the object of the pin is to prevent other customers from stealing the Uber ride.


The pin feature is effective for the issue you have mentioned. That doesn't stop Uber from selling it as a security feature.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I think the object of the pin is to prevent other customers from stealing the Uber ride.


 I don't know if it's so much to prevent other customers from STEALING the Uber ride but it was introduced as a feature to verify drivers are picking up the correct passenger and for the passenger to verify they are getting in the correct car. While some passengers May attempt to steal an Uber, I think getting in the wrong car or picking up the wrong passenger happens a lot more frequently than passengers attempting to steal an Uber. Saying it was to prevent customers from stealing an Uber is equivalent to saying it was to prevent drivers from kidnapping passengers. The need for this "feature" definitely gained attention after a Jersey girl got into the wrong vehicle and was later found murdered. It was initially reported that she got into the wrong Uber when in fact I believe it was later founded that she knew the driver and hopped in as an acquaintance of the driver versus her getting into the wrong Uber. Of course the incorrect headline of the story prompted public outcry for the safety of passengers


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> PAX: Who are you here for?
> 
> ME: What's your driver's name on the app?
> 
> ...


That doesn't fly with the concerned ones. They want you to tell them your name.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> That doesn't fly with the concerned ones. They want you to tell them your name.


That's because the media put it out there for their safety they need to ask for our name. I got on the media here locally about this. I informed them as I inform my passengers, I do not give out my passenger's name. Doing so makes it a safety issue for the driver.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When literally the only thing we have the customer name that's the only thing we can use for customer verification.

That's something the media fails to understand. "Say my name" is misguided and uber is clueless.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you have 4 minutes to look at the licence plate and get in the car,,,


Savage😅


----------



## Bostontaxi (Mar 29, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Midi-chlorians were microscopic, intelligent life forms that originated from the foundation of life in the center of the galaxy, and ultimately resided within the cells of all living organisms, thereby forming a symbiotic relationship with their hosts. The Force spoke through the midi-chlorians, allowing certain beings to use the Force if they were sensitive enough to its powers. In order to gauge an individual's potential in the Force, blood tests were used to estimate the number of midi-chlorians within the subject's cells. Anakin Skywalker, the Chosen One, possessed the highest known count in galactic history—over twenty-thousand midi-chlorians—surpassing the potential of Grand Master Yoda and all Jedi.
> 
> 
> 
> https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Midi-chlorian


All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Wrong, they can see if the car/plate matches.


Exactly! 👍


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

My name is so hard to pronounce that I don’t even bother. I will verify their name and we are gone!


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


My “non-tipping” pax yesterday mentioned self driving twice in his conversation with me. He thought I would be offended. Nope! He would have to try much harder. I’m already retired from my regular employment so I really only do this to get out of the house and have extra money for my college aged grandchildren.


----------



## 904 FL (6 mo ago)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


100% Not Lonely!! I have never had the opportunity I now have being a driver that drives Friday and Saturday nights picking up 80% females that didn't find what they were looking for at the bar but they did find alot of alcohol, hence the reason I'm there. This is better then whatever I used to do on the weekends because in my lifespan I was never able to fill my little black. I am not trying to brag at all but I have been Doing this for almost 2 years now. I will end with just this I will never have to settle again again I can pick and choose through many many of different varieties🤫🤫


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Yes this needs its own post, and in my opinion this stuff is partially Uber's fault, it should be a pop-up to the customer they clearly says, "ask driver their name, if driver does not reply with name shown in app it's not your driver, please contact Uber if there's any issues"
> I don't think there's an Uber customer training video.


Great! From a driver's perspective anyone can ask for the driver's name and get in regardless of the response from the driver. The simplest way is for the rider to verify the license plate of the vehicle, and for the driver to match the rider to the destination in the App. - and you can never go wrong. That's not difficult - is it??


Daisey77 said:


> Personally, I never give out my passenger's name. The doors are locked, they approach my vehicle and I ask for the name on the account. I think this stems from back in the day when there would be crazy surges. when prices are high and someone doesn't want to pay, of course they are going to say they are whose ever name I provide and proceed to hop in. As far as passengers identifying us, I always tell them check the plate number.
> 
> The whole PIN number thing is absolutely pointless with the way it is set up in my opinion. It's supposed to prevent people from getting into the wrong Uber but we don't know if a PIN is required until we start the trip and we don't start the trip until they're in the car. Sooo . . .


No, you can't start the trip if the pin # doesn't match. The next step is to verify the last 4 digits of the rider's phone #.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

everydayimubering said:


> Great! From a driver's perspective anyone can ask for the driver's name and get in regardless of the response from the driver. The simplest way is for the rider to verify the license plate of the vehicle, and for the driver to match the rider to the destination in the App. - and you can never go wrong. That's not difficult - is it??
> 
> No, you can't start the trip if the pin # doesn't match. The next step is to verify the last 4 digits of the rider's phone #.


To quote one of my favorite movies "homefront", "whatever you thinking, rethink"

The passenger verifying the license plate does wonders for them, but does absolutely nothing for you if it's a passenger trying to steal a ride,

And do tell how exactly do I verify the destination in app, if I don't have upfront details and I haven't started the trip, are you actually suggesting I start the trip and then verify,

Even if I see a passenger verifying my plate, I still ask them for their name, cuz they're looking at my plate and getting in my car tells me absolutely nothing,

In a crowded pickup area on Friday Saturday night, are at some music or sport event with lots of people are waiting for a ride, I still say to the passenger what is my name, if they get it right then I tell them their name, that cannot go wrong,

Don't see how it could go wrong, cuz how would passenger know my name and how would I know the passenger's name if we weren't matched.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Your example, offers no safety and verification for the passenger, you could be any driver with any name and whatever the passenger says you can say yes that's me, another Uber clown at work Move Along nothing to see here


Again, if you're a bad guy, this situation doesnt apply to you and you won't care about said situation. the only thing thats relevant is that your PAX is your Pax which is confirmed when they verify you, the driver. Its not our job to ensure the customer has taken the necessary precautions to prove we are the driver. But if I hear them say my name, then we're going..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

waznboi03 said:


> Again, if you're a bad guy, this situation doesnt apply to you and you won't care about said situation. the only thing thats relevant is that your PAX is your Pax which is confirmed when they verify you, the driver. Its not our job to ensure the customer has taken the necessary precautions to prove we are the driver. But if I hear them say my name, then we're going..


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Marisela C said:


> My name is so hard to pronounce that I don’t even bother. I will verify their name and we are gone!


I joke with pax when they get in that if they’re not the person who ordered the ride, then I hope they like going to wherever they were. Maybe meet their friends or work their job. Lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

everydayimubering said:


> No, you can't start the trip if the pin # doesn't match. The next step is to verify the last 4 digits of the rider's phone #.


Yes that is how it works. However, I still stand by my statement that the pin number is pointless. By the time you enter the pin number the passenger is already in the car. So if in fact the wrong person got in the car and they are wanting to do harm to you, the gun is already pulled by the time you get the pin number in the app. Even without a weapon being pulled, a passenger who purposely got in the wrong car and has ill intention, isn't going to get out when the pin number doesn't work. Have you ever tried to remove a passenger who doesn't want to get out of your car? It's much easier to drive off from a passenger than it is to remove a passenger from your car. The whole point of the PIN is to ensure both parties are who they are intended to be. We are supposed to enter the pin number BEFORE we allow them in the vehicle. Yet we don't know a pin number is required until we start the trip and we don't start the trip until everyone is in the vehicle and we're ready to go. Therefore the pin number is absolutely ineffective for what it was intended for


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes that is how it works. However, I still stand by my statement that the pin number is pointless. By the time you enter the pin number the passenger is already in the car. So if in fact the wrong person got in the car and they are wanting to do harm to you, the gun is already pulled by the time you get the pin number in the app. Even without a weapon being pulled, a passenger who purposely got in the wrong car and has ill intention, isn't going to get out when the pin number doesn't work. Have you ever tried to remove a passenger who doesn't want to get out of your car? It's much easier to drive off from a passenger than it is to remove a passenger from your car. The whole point of the PIN is to ensure both parties are who they are intended to be. We are supposed to enter the pin number BEFORE we allow them in the vehicle. Yet we don't know a pin number is required until we start the trip and we don't start the trip until everyone is in the vehicle and we're ready to go. Therefore the pin number is absolutely ineffective for what it was intended for


The point of the pin isn't to verify the customer before they get into the car, it's not for customer safety either.

the entire point of the pin is to prevent the "i never got picked up" scam.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


dont like it then dont drive or ride


----------



## Sasisusan333 (8 mo ago)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


Excuse me but your comment is ridiculous not all drivers drive for the reason you stated. I am retired I live a very comfortable life. I do drive because it gives me something to do I meet people from all over the world plus I make a few bucks most drivers are fully aware they are not going to become millionaires being an Uber driver. It works for me so if someone laughs let them. I’m doing just fine. If someone laughs it shows how shallow and pathetic they are


----------



## ThereAreSomeWhoCallMeTim? (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Your example, offers no safety and verification for the passenger, you could be any driver with any name and whatever the passenger says you can say yes that's me, another Uber clown at work Move Along nothing to see here


The safety for the pax is right on her phone, tge pax has EVERYTHING in the app: driver name, driver PHOTO, year, make, model of car, COLOR of car...


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

Most uber drivers who enjoy working for Uber are usually subsidized, have other means of income or receive low income rent, food stamps or just simple retirement pensions, they also could be that mid 20's person, with a college degree, kiving at home, still..
Uber knows this. So do fast food restaurants along with other businesses.


----------



## Ty110072 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think this post flew over everybody's head. It's sarcasm, Karon is a generic name for someone who gives people a hard time. ( If you don't know what a Karon is look up some YouTube videos on Karons, most funny) I don't think Karon was her real name. It got lost on this thread, but I thought it was very funny.


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

What is the name of the "male" version of Karen?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Sasisusan333 said:


> Excuse me but your comment is ridiculous not all drivers drive for the reason you stated. I am retired I live a very comfortable life. I do drive because it gives me something to do I meet people from all over the world plus I make a few bucks most drivers are fully aware they are not going to become millionaires being an Uber driver. It works for me so if someone laughs let them. I’m doing just fine. If someone laughs it shows how shallow and pathetic they are


It may work for you as a hobby but you are not the hard core driver that make Uber sustainable . A little rain or snow and you’ll be home leaving prior strainer. You do not care about your car payments insurance or mile payment because you may not live off Uber . Nothing wrong with what you are doing but please do not compare yourself with the Uber warriors that wake up everyday and working hours to make a living . I WAS one of them for a long time and we all should be grateful that they pave the way for all of us to make possible what we do part time .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

John_NY said:


> What is the name of the "male" version of Karen?


Brad or Chad


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Marisela C said:


> My “non-tipping” pax yesterday mentioned self driving twice in his conversation with me. He thought I would be offended. Nope! He would have to try much harder. I’m already retired from my regular employment so I really only do this to get out of the house and have extra money for my college aged grandchildren.


Me too. I do not drive for the money. I do however keep track of all things. I note them in a spreadsheet. After 6 months I am averaging a gross of $34.96 an hour. I pay $6.86 per hour in gas. My net is $28.10 an hour. I pay close to zero in taxes because the write offs offset the income. 
I am retired and could easily live off my $84,000 a year pension. I drive to get out of the house. I interact with almost all my riders. I am a diamond driver and one of the benefits is that I get a lot of reservations. 90% of my trips are reservations between the hours of 3 am to 10 am. 
It's all about maximizing your time and taking trips that are profitable. But most importantly it's also about keeping accurate logs for tax purposes including mileage logs. There are some idiots on here that just do not get it. This is your business and you need to treat it as such. I live in the Kansas City area and the airport is over 30 miles away from the city center. So my situation is not the same as other cities. It's all about finding a niche and exploiting it. One thing I did not mention is that 75% of my trips are airport reservations.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


This is true in my case. It even says it in my bio. I'm retired from the rat race. I remember freezing my butt off waiting for buses and trains when I didn't have a car and I made a promise that when I had it like that, I would make sure I picked up as many folks as I could. Who knew 40 years later, that's exactly what I would be doing. I enjoy it. You make it sound like it's a bad thing, helping others out, and it's not. I pick up people hailing Rides in the middle of the night while I'm ubering and I take them to where they're going. It's usually just a few blocks or a few miles. I do not charge them a dime and tell them to keep the tip they're wanting to give me. I know they need it.
So, next time you want to be snarky, take a break instead, have a candy bar, heck, have two and leave honest, working folks, doing the best they can, TF ALONE.
Who agrees? Huzzah! Down w bullies


----------



## tzcartwright82 (5 mo ago)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


I make 350 to 500 a day driving lyft


----------



## Ndezone (Jul 3, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You should have said "A. Karen" 😆


Or say um, not your dumb ass 😅😅😅😅😅


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

4848 said:


> "Um, who are you here for?"
> 
> To which the appropriate response is to hit cancel and announce
> "I'm here for someone who doesn't ask stupid questions." 😁


I always ask for the name of the PAX account. If they do not have, they do not ride. I give them every opportunity to get that name. No one can argue with that. Many times the PAX provides my name which is also good enough.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

It > Karen


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> When literally the only thing we have the customer name that's the only thing we can use for customer verification.
> 
> That's something the media fails to understand. "Say my name" is misguided and uber is clueless.


I found my way to the website that has been promoting that "say my name" crap and directly asked the person running the site how making me tell them their name before they get in is going to make pax any safer after already verifying my car description, license plate number, photo, and name. He gave some sort of non-answer and then said he's going to keep doing it.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Here’s how I do it , pull up , get out of vehicle , walk around to pax that are obv waiting , I say , are you Rebecca , if they say yes , I greet them , and wait till they greet me back , last question before I open the doors is , where y’all headed to ? They answer , and I let them in .
I start the ride , and out of 13k rides , bout 4 gave wrong drop off location , and actually had the same name . Shit happens , I’d rather find out their attitude by talking to them, because if they have a shitty attitude I just shuffle them on the spot. Not worth my time but I will get the cancel fee.

Really there is no wrong way to do it. Do whatever you like.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Here’s how I do it , pull up , get out of vehicle , walk around to pax that are obv waiting , I say , are you Rebecca , if they say yes , I greet them , and wait till they greet me back , last question before I open the doors is , where y’all headed to ? They answer , and I let them in .
> I start the ride , and out of 13k rides , bout 4 gave wrong drop off location , and actually had the same name . Shit happens , I’d rather find out their attitude by talking to them, because if they have a shitty attitude I just shuffle them on the spot. Not worth my time but I will get the cancel fee.
> 
> Really there is no wrong way to do it. Do whatever you like.


Sorry, but I'm not getting out of my car. That puts you in a very vulnerable spot if you actually encounter someone who has bad intentions even if it is just to steal an Uber. We had a driver here who had refused a ride on uberX to five passengers. After hearing a loud thud or some type of noise on the trunk of his car, he got out of his vehicle to see what exactly had happened. At that point the five juveniles attacked him and stabbed him multiple times in his stomach and his back. I honestly don't know any driver here who would get out of their car to great a passenger. I understand getting all of the information sorted out before allowing them in your vehicle because it's a lot easier to drive away than it is to remove a pissed off passenger but I don't recommend anyone getting out of their car


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> Sorry, but I'm not getting out of my car. That puts you in a very vulnerable spot if you actually encounter someone who has bad intentions even if it is just to steal an Uber. We had a driver here who had refused a ride on uberX to five passengers. After hearing a loud thud or some type of noise on the trunk of his car, he got out of his vehicle to see what exactly had happened. At that point the five juveniles attacked him and stabbed him multiple times in his stomach and his back. I honestly don't know any driver here who would get out of their car to great a passenger. I understand getting all of the information sorted out before allowing them in your vehicle because it's a lot easier to drive away than it is to remove a pissed off passenger but I don't recommend anyone getting out of their car


No disrespect intended, however if you carefully read the very first line, and then the very last line of my post you will see that I’m not advocating anyone do this I was merely stating what I do, and affirming others rights to do anything they want.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> This is true in my case. It even says it in my bio. I'm retired from the rat race. I remember freezing my butt off waiting for buses and trains when I didn't have a car and I made a promise that when I had it like that, I would make sure I picked up as many folks as I could. Who knew 40 years later, that's exactly what I would be doing. I enjoy it. You make it sound like it's a bad thing, helping others out, and it's not. I pick up people hailing Rides in the middle of the night while I'm ubering and I take them to where they're going. It's usually just a few blocks or a few miles. I do not charge them a dime and tell them to keep the tip they're wanting to give me. I know they need it.
> So, next time you want to be snarky, take a break instead, have a candy bar, heck, have two and leave honest, working folks, doing the best they can, TF ALONE.
> Who agrees? Huzzah! Down w bullies


Janice I have done that too. Once had a mother of 4 living in a motel coming home from work. She mentioned that she always tips. I told her to keep the tip please. When you're giving and thoughtful it always comes back to you with good things.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Bostontaxi said:


> All Uber and Lyft drivers are lonely and drive for some type of purpose other then making money they think they are making money also but come to find out they are getting laughed at from the passenger and the owners they go on a 50 mile trip to gross $65 and a star rating while unbeknownst to the driver YOU! passenger gets charged $125 keep up the great work very Soon you all will be deleted for a self driving car you won’t have to worry about this topic that is so important.


You really have a lot of difficulty explaining your thoughts and beliefs. 

Maybe it doesn’t really matter what UBER is paid vs. what the driver is paid from it. Each driver can decide on their own if they accept the pay they are given for the rides they give. When they believe they aren’t, they do something called finding another job.

It will take time for self driving cars to truly take over. I’m sure most anyone here can find another source of income. 

Many jobs eventually change and go extinct; no difference.

Not sure why you would come on here making so many jabs and accusations.


Sproutski said:


> I found my way to the website that has been promoting that "say my name" crap and directly asked the person running the site how making me tell them their name before they get in is going to make pax any safer after already verifying my car description, license plate number, photo, and name. He gave some sort of non-answer and then said he's going to keep doing it.



I really hate it when some ignorant fool comes up to my car and asks me “who are you here for? “You’re supposed to say my name for my safety”.

What about “my” safety? Why do people think drivers are supposed to be sitting ducks?

I usually correct them though and ask: who are “you” here for? and if they don’t I start my speech on “well, does my license plate and car description match who you are looking for?” Of course they then more likely think I’m mean; but geee.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ben4given said:


> Exactly! 👍


In practice, a rider should match license plate and the driver photo (to make sure Bob's son, just out of a 3 yr stint in prison, isn't driving dad's car and using dad's account. Just doesn't happen at 2:30AM.

The Uber app assumes the company has no responsibility for the inebriated folks who call for an Uber at bar close and who do not have the wherewithal to go through the security steps. 

Maybe the app should have a breathalyzer built-in? lol!


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

ThereAreSomeWhoCallMeTim? said:


> The safety for the pax is right on her phone, tge pax has EVERYTHING in the app: driver name, driver PHOTO, year, make, model of car, COLOR of car...


A whole lot more than what we get!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Your example, offers no safety and verification for the passenger, you could be any driver with any name and whatever the passenger says you can say yes that's me


 No, lol, having the pax state the driver's name in Theodore's verification process is for the benefit of the driver, not for the pax.

The security for the pax in his process is having the driver state the pax' name, not in having the pax ask if the driver the driver is the right person. 😂

Theodore's point is that effective verification for both parties requires each party to divulge one piece of information that only the correct person is likely to have. It does not matter if (a) the driver gives the pax the pax' name and then the pax gives the driver the driver's name, or (b) the pax gives the driver the pax' name and then the driver gives the pax the driver's name. Both methods offer the same level of security for each party.


----------

